# Market Watch



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

DVAuctions is pretty cool.
http://www.dvauction.com/

I was watching an auction from Zubota Mn. this morning.
They sold a lot of goats.

Here are some random prices.
Boer X kids: 75lbs - $90
Boer Doe: $135
Boer wethers: 118lbs - $145
Dairy kids: $45
Nigerian X breds: $1.00/lb
Nigerian X bred bucks with big horns: 115lbs - $127.50
Skinny dairy doe: 100lbs - $50
Boer buck: 190lbs - $180

Observations. 100 lbs seemed to be the magic number for best price.
There seemed to be little preference for wethers over bucks. They have a darn good goat market in Zumbota Mn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for sharing..... :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

This is our latest one,the May sale they were higher.The 45-60 lbs were 230.00 i think.Thats per 100 lbs not each
SV_LS554
Louisville, KY Mon Jun 13, 2011 USDA-KY Dept of Ag Market News

Bluegrass Stockyards of Richmond, Richmond, KY
Graded Goat and Sheep Sale

Receipts: 467
Slaughter Classes: sold per hundred weight (cwt)
Kids: Selection 2 30-45 lbs 142.00-147.50; 45-60 lbs 190.00; 60-80 lbs 186.00; 
Selection 3 30-45 lbs 117.50; 45-60 lbs 167.00.

Does/Nannies: 80-125 lbs 87.50; 130-160 lbs 82.50; thin 80-120 lbs 67.50.

Bucks/Billies: ind 205 lbs. 100.00.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they were selling by the head in Mn. But now you have me second guessing myself, Steve. They did show weights on everything that entered the ring. Those are awesome prices for the younger stuff in Ky.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

they might have still sold by the head,and just showing the weight of each one,ours was strictly per lbs,they had a per head sell before this sale but they did not do well in the per head sale and were mostly in poor condition,thin or had hoof problems


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thsoe prices in Richmond are showing the usual June drop. They were a good $0.50 per lb higher last month.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/ln_ls322.txt

NO JUne drop here, Prices going up.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

*Slaughter Bucks/Billies Selection 1
Head Wt Range Avg Wt Price Range Avg Price
8 100-150 115 199.00-214.00 205.00
10 150-250 183 228.00-243.00 235.03*

Those weights would never bring those prices here,at least not that i have seen,they are selection 1 though.

the 60 pounders here bring the best


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We took 5 lower end whethers to the stockyards today. two of them weighed about 60lbs they got $98.00 and the other 3 were sold together, with one of them maybe 35lbs, and the other 2 at 45lbs maybe 50lbs. Those three brought 78$ each, but as a group. The smaller one should have been pulled out and sold seperate, he wasn't looking the best and I am sure didn't help the price. I would say it They would have been near the higher end of selection 2. 

Prices were down a little from a couple months ago when we went to just watch the auction. 

full-sized boer bucks brought around $180, as long as they were carrying enough muscle.
full-sized boer does sold for $125
3 or 4 week old bottle kids around $35 a head as long as that looked fairly healthy. 

Ofcourse there was the normal junk that I have to wonder how it can even be legal to admit you are taking care of them that badly.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah i would be embarrassed to sell my goats like some i have seen go through the auctions.I feel bad when they start looking thin from nursing but some i have seen sell look like they would fall over any minute.

Those prices wasnt too bad for this time of year.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I watched that same Minnesota sale this morning and it looked like the prices had dipped. The dairy kids were scary cheap. They like the bigger stuff at that sale. They didn't have the scale on today. Don't know why.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

These are the prices here for last week:
http://www.ogba.ca/market_report/2011/July%208%20SI.pdf


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Happy Hobby Farmer said:


> These are the prices here for last week:
> http://www.ogba.ca/market_report/2011/July%208%20SI.pdf


Hard to tell with the difference in money, but those look like good prices.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just glanced at the local auction nearest us, and OMG the prices were really down...REALLY down....but everyone I've talked to says spring is best, so I could see a decline in demand during the hot parts of the summer...still very sad they weren't going for much more than a $1.00 a lb.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Prices here are still going strong, around $3 per pound.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

IMO the sale here was a giveaway  The bucks seemed to sell well at the last sale, but the others didn't. I think it said a family of 3 <mom, 2 kids> sold for $100 a family. Of course it doesn't state what kind of goats they are either...


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Wow that's cheap.


----------

